# Thrustmaster Lenkrad reagiert nicht



## amdfreak (2. Juni 2010)

Wie es schon im Titel steht, habe ich ein Problem mit meinm Thrustmaster Ferrari GT 3-in-1 Lenkrad.

Wenn man ein Spiel startet funktioniert es einwandfrei, man kann auch ein Rennen damit fahren. Dann kommt das Problem :
nach ca. 2 Minuten reagiert das Lenkrad plötzlich nicht mehr. Im Spiel fährt das Auto geradeaus weiter, man kann auch nicht mehr Gas geben oder bremsen.

Ich hab es schon unter Windows 7 und XP versucht, immer mit neuestem Treiber. 

Weiss jemand, wie ich diesem Problem Einhalt gebieten kann ?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## amdfreak (3. Juni 2010)

*push*


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2010)

wüßte nur, dass Du noch auch nach neuen Board+Soundtreibern mal schauen kannst.


Hast Du es denn bei mehreren Spielen probiert?

Vlt. auch mal nen anderen USB-port nehmen


----------



## amdfreak (4. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich es schon mit mehreren Spielen und mehreren USB-Ports versucht habe, werd ich jetzt noch nach neuen Boardtreibern schauen ; 
weiss sonst noch jemand eine Lösung ?


----------

